

Cloud Deployment of Hadoop and HBase (Part 1-2) - skempe
http://www.dataversity.net/cloud-deployment-of-hadoop-and-hbase-part-1-2/

======
bendemott
Child: "Don't try to be in the cloud, only remember the Truth." Neo: "The
Truth?" Child: "There is no Cloud"

